# malaysian driftwood in the uk?



## jprosser (Jan 4, 2015)

I am looking for a nice, larger piece of Malaysian driftwood for a centre piece in a new dart tank, but I can't seem to find any in the uk.
If anyone could show me somewhere that sells it, I would be very grateful!


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

Maybe www.dartfrog.co.uk

I use bogwood off eBay from Red Moor, Bogwood items in AQUA NATURE WORLD store on eBay!
It's for aquariums but they sometimes have some really nice pieces in stock.


----------



## jprosser (Jan 4, 2015)

Was just about to email him haha, thanks!
I work in Aquatics so I can get bogwood and red moor and stuff relatively cheap and usually use it in my vivs, always wanted a bit of Malaysian though!
I do have my eye on a large piece of red moor if I can't find any Malaysian!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ItsExiled (Oct 24, 2011)

No problem, I do wish the bogwood on eBay was a lil cheaper but it does the job.

Goodluck with the email I'm sure they will have some!


----------

